# More ... > Exchange and mart >  giordan 16 frame national extractor settling tank 100kg and more

## markylaird

hi all downsizing and have a few large items for sale.

giordan 16 national frame extractor electric motor takes all types of national frames inc brood frames with the 4 cage attachment in good order has 2 small dents size of a 5p from when i purchased delivery in argyll is not as gentle as other parts  :Frown: .
100kg giordan settling tank with filter coarse and strainer.
stainless uncapping tray and electric uncapper can be run from battery or power pack that is included.
£600 for the lot
free delivery to most parts of scotland pm me for more info.

also selling DM2 & SP22 brunel microscopes with lots of slides inc £80 also free delivery to most parts of scotland contact me.

----------


## gavin

Email sent  :Smile: .

----------


## fatshark

Are you after the extractor or the microscopes for this years crop Gavin?!

----------


## Kate Atchley

> Are you after the extractor or the microscopes for this years crop Gavin?!


Ha ha .... the microscope for me! Yesterday started clearing 8 supers at one apiary and will be lucky to recover 40lbs honey from them.

----------


## gavin

The plan is to put my best 16 frames into the extractor to get the microscopic drop of honey that can be placed on the slide  :Wink: .

Seriously folks, as I understand it markylaird's two microscopes are still looking for a good home.

----------


## Bumble

> Seriously folks, as I understand it markylaird's two microscopes are still looking for a good home.


If not already spoken for, I wonder if they could be sent to England?  :Smile: 

pm sent.

----------


## markylaird

> If not already spoken for, I wonder if they could be sent to England? 
> 
> pm sent.


hi sorry for late reply have been working up in aberdeen the last 3 days sent you a pm thats np

----------


## markylaird

hi thanks for that gavin looks like they will go to good use.

----------


## Bumble

Thanks, and another message on the way to you.

----------

